# Financial Advisor or Financial Lawyer Italy/UK



## the flowes (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi Community,

My partner and I are on a journey from the UK to Italy... We are super grateful to have found this site. And please bear with us as we begin to reach out for support on various subjects. 

We're in search of good factual financial support in various areas regarding movement from Italy/UK and if you have a bit of US knowledge, that's a bonus. We are super flowe, chilled, focused-grounded so a match in this way of operating is very welcomed. Thank you in advance for you stellar support.

Big Dinner Party at ours when we land for our new friends. Pending "lockup" .

Thank you!

Stacy and Simon
The Flowes


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends a bit on just what type of financial adviser you're looking for, but Italy is probably similar to France in this regard. Certainly in the tax area, you'll probably do best finding tax advisers for the individual countries you're dealing with. (Possibly an "expat tax" adviser for the US if you are tax resident back there - which you are if either of you is a US citizen and hasn't renounced.) 

A US connection makes any sort of investment in a "foreign" country a major hassle from a tax perspective - but you probably already know that. Also, be sure to check the US-Italy tax treaty as it varies in some significant aspects from the US-UK one.

As far as financial advisers are concerned, I have yet to hear any hearty recommendations for "international" ones, other than looking for someone you pay directly, not based on commissions they earn by steering you to specific investments.


----------



## the flowes (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not really care what you're looking for? Tax advice? Investment? Income for residency?


----------

